# Miami Dolphins Offseason Thread



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> Matt Moore, QB
> Louis Delmas, S
> Knowshon Moreno, RB
> Jared Odrick, DT
> ...


http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000459443/article/2015-nfl-unrestricted-free-agents-by-team


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only Clay and Odrick should be brought back from that list. Odrick only if we dont look to draft a DT in the 1st round or throw the bank at Suh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I think this classifies as "throwing the bank" at Suh:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574616959779631104
Steve Ross might not make the smartest moves when it comes to coaching and GM decisions, but you cannot doubt the man's commitment to winning. Opened up his wallet to Wallace, Albert, put up $400 million of his own money to renovate the stadium and now Suh.

Suh, Wake and Vernon on the D-line


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, did not expect this to be his landing spot. Great add for the Dolphins.

He went from Detroit to Miami, very funny to think about strictly from the city perspective.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Suh officially a Miami Dolphin


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575747729915252737
Dolphins also signed CB Brice McCain, who played with the Steelers last season.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wake, Mitchell, Suh, Vernon.
??, ??, Misi

Cb Grimes Cb ??Trae Waynes??

FS Jones
SS ??.

Our LBer sitiuation is a mess, but our Pass Rush and Secondary could be beastly especially after the draft.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Over the past couple of days, the Fins have signed TE Jordan Cameron, traded Danelle Ellerby and a 3rd rd pick for Kenny Stills, and traded Mike Wallace to the Vikings for a 5th rd pick.

These moves saved the Dolphins a ton of needed cap space. Wish we could have gotten a little more for Wallace, but that contract of his is not easy to trade. So a 5th rd pick, the 1st pick of that round, is pretty good. 

Loved the Stills/Ellerby trade. Ellerby just wasnt that good here so getting rid of that contract and getting back a talented WR who is on a rookie deal was good business. Good trade for both teams.

The money that opened up looks like it'll be used to re-sign Charles Clay. Clay and Cameron would work very nicely to Tannehill's strengths. A big bodied WR would be perfect and at 14 they will have a couple of options for just that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Wake, Mitchell, Suh, Vernon.
> ??, ??, Misi
> 
> Cb Grimes Cb ??Trae Waynes??
> ...


Right now the D is

Vernon, Suh, Mitchell, Wake
Jenkins, Misi, Tripp?
Grimes, Jones, FS??, Taylor/Mccain

LB depth, FS and another CB is definitely needed. DB is far from a strength in this draft though.

On offense, a guard, another WR and a big back is needed.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Right now the D is
> 
> Vernon, Suh, Mitchell, Wake
> Jenkins, Misi, Tripp?
> ...


How did I forget Jenkins. Other than him our LB corps does not impress me.

Don't we need 2 guards? I think we need a WR but not in the 1st round. I think they should stack the defense with the first pick. Gimme the top CB/FS.

Pass Rush+Coverage unit = lots of turnovers for us. Defense wins championships(and destroys brady.)

We also need to find a RB somewhere, I don't think Lamar Miller is an every down back, plus we need a power back type to spell him downs.

I think we should get a RB in the 3rd round.

1. CB/FS
2. MLB/OG
3. OG/MLB/RB

I think we can work with the WRs we have mostly, Landry, Stills, Matthews, the new TE. Landry may have to get promoted to #1 though. I don't know if he's ready.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are high on Billy Turner, but he isnt proven at all. Guessing they try to draft a guard or hope a vet gets cut.

I wonder if they'll go through free agency to add a veteran WR because right now the WR core is as young as it gets. Adding a high draft pick WR would make it even younger. If we got Clay back it wouldnt matter as much, but he's taking forever to sign. Ready for that situation to be over with already.

CB and FS would be my #1 pick in the draft, but it'd probably be a reach to draft one at 14.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Dolphins re-sign quarterback Matt Moore*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000480386/article/dolphins-resign-quarterback-matt-moore


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Miami Dolphins re-sign safety Louis Delmas*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000480343/article/miami-dolphins-resign-safety-louis-delmas


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Anyone want to be the Dolphins in a mock draft?

http://www.basketballforum.com/national-football-league/595442-bbf-nfl-mock-draft-sign-up.html


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

With the 14th pick in the NFL Draft, the Miami Dolphins select ??

Trae Waynes CB Mich St. Spartans.

or

Landon Collins SS Alabama


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll be fine with CB or WR. Seems that is what the Fins are leaning to as well going by their visit list.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I'll be fine with CB or WR. Seems that is what the Fins are leaning to as well going by their visit list.


Defense wins championships, and I'm not confident in Tanne's long ball, we'd also probably have to move up to get Amari Cooper or Kevin White. And if we did get them could Tannehill get their true potential with his weak long ball accuracy?

Miami should stack this defense in my opinion. Turnover city. Brent Grimes, Trey Waynes, Reshad Jones, Donkey Kong Suh, Cameron Wake, Olivier Vernon. Might as well be saying you can't pass against us.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Plan A





Plan B






assuming we stay where we are.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I like Waynes. Landon Collins is a SS. We already have Reshad Jones. 

That we've had 3 veteran WR's visit and not signed one tells me they are waiting until after the draft. Parker and Perryman are two big bodied WR's which is needed to play outside. Love Landry Jones, but he's best in the slot.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Your do realize the two highest rated WRs will be picked before [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 4[/URL] most likely, we would have to go up and get them. And we already traded a 3rd for Kenny Stills.

Our current WR corps isn't even that bad. Stills, Landry, Matthews, and hopefully this TE we picked up in FA is a beast. And for the way Tannehill plays he needs a lot of receivers who are good at running shorter routes.

If this guy can play as good as Charles Clay or better we're ok at receiver even if lacking a clear #1 go to guy. The go to guy on this team seems to be Jarvis Landry. I'd see how that works out first.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Parker isn't really that far behind White/Cooper. Just draft him. Don't trade.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I have White as the best WR in the class and Parker and Cooper neck and neck for second. Stay where you are and draft Parker.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miami would be stupid to pick a WR with their #1 with so many of them in the draft. One of the top 5 guys would likely fall to us in the 2nd anyway.

Kevin White, Amari Cooper

Perryman, Parker,

Jalen Strong, DGB, Phillip Dorsett.

And because the first round is so deep, one of the top prosects outside of White and Cooper will likely fall to Miami in the second round, the adding big needs on both sides of the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I think you're too high on Stills, Landry and Matthews as a WR core. Landry is a great slot WR. Stills had a very nice season last year, but still have to see how much of that was him or having Brees as his QB. And Matthews was asking to be traded because he couldnt get playing time last season. 

As for the other needs for the Dolphins, only Waynes is right there with Parker in terms of BPA.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

This draft isn't that deep and there's a big drop off from Parker to Strong or Dorsett, but I haven't seen enough to know what else the Dolphins need.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

@Wade2Bosh No I'm not overrating them. It's an average group with no clear #1 .. or even one at all. I think our offense could get by with it though.. I don't think our secondary is getting by with only players of note being 32 year old Brent Grimes and Reshad Jones who is a solid starter but no game changer.


My thoughts are we have a great pass rush.. but we need a good secondary to go with it.

Having CBs of Grimes Waynes.

Pass rush of Suh Wake Vernon.. that's turnover city, and any QBs worst nightmare.

I would only be salty if we pick a WR at #1 4 over Waynes if he's still on the board. If he's off the board then I'm ok with selecting a top-tier WR.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

double post


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What sucks about this draft is that it seems to be top-end weak at a lot of positions that the Fins need help at. Guard, FS, LB. So its really Waynes, if he is still there, or BPA which will likely mean Parker.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> What sucks about this draft is that it seems to be top-end weak at a lot of positions that the Fins need help at. Guard, FS, LB. So its really Waynes, if he is still there, or BPA which will likely mean Parker.


It's a weak class. We'll be lucky to get a hit in the 2nd round. We will be lucky if the Vikings and Saints don't take Waynes. Those are two of the teams ahead of us I read were interested. The Jets is another possibility.

But to me man.. Landon Collins is way more athletic and instinctive than Reshad Jones. I think Reshad would make a fine FS :laugh: Getting an elite SS would make a big impact to this defense too. Thats like getting a coverage guy and a LB'er in one. Don't underestimate the power.. Ed Reed, Brian Dawkins, Troy Pollamalu etc.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Something scares me about Alabama defensive players. They have top defenders every season, yet they dont seem to play as well in the pros.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

True but I try not to judge schools, especially not in the SEC powerhouse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588769018850349059
Guy is a beast when healthy. But a rb at 14 seems more like a luxury pick.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588769018850349059
> Guy is a beast when healthy. But a rb at 14 seems more like a luxury pick.


I would not be happy with that no matter how good he is. Lamar Miller just rushed for 1100 yards at 5.1 ypc. Miami should be drafting a position of need. Lamar needs a decent back up, he doesn't need to be one.

Gurley seems like he'll be a great RB but that is not the guy the Fins should be targeting.. sigh I'd only consider him if we traded down or if he slid all the way to us in the 2nd (unlikely)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mel Kiper has all 4 WR's (White/Cooper/Parker/Perriman) and Waynes gone before the Dolphins pick in his latest mock draft. So he's got us taking Danny Shelton. Wake, Suh, Shelton, and Vernon would be a crazy D-Line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Today the Dolphins have signed a veteran Guard, Jeff Lickenbach, and now have signed WR Greg Jennings. 

Kind of open things up for the draft.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Isn't Mel Kiper notorious for being way off? Or am I thinking of someone else. Greg Jennings is a good signing.. now we really need to draft defense in the 1st.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/593143004384354304
What a bust this guy has become. Whenever it seems like we've heard the last of Jeff Ireland and all his mistakes before he was fired, another one pops up. 

The worst part being the fins were reportedly close to dealing him to the Eagles before this news hit. Another report says the Eagles offered Evan Mathis for Jordan and the Dolphins turned it down earlier this offseason.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/593143004384354304
> What a bust this guy has become. Whenever it seems like we've heard the last of Jeff Ireland and all his mistakes before he was fired, another one pops up.
> 
> The worst part being the fins were reportedly close to dealing him to the Eagles before this news hit. Another report says the Eagles offered Evan Mathis for Jordan and the Dolphins turned it down earlier this offseason.


What a bummer for the Dolphins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dolphins select WR Devante Parker. 

For the past few days everything zeroed in on either Gurley or Parker. Gurley was chosen 9th and Parker fell right into the Dolphins lap. 

I love the pick. We get the big outside WR that was missing. One thing you hear about him is that he has a very big catch radius. Seems to be a trait the Dolphins look for. Landry and Stills were 2 of the top WR's last season in terms of catch radius.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Man the Dolphins are putting a lot of faith in Tannehill, but it was the best pick left of the board so it makes sense.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

From the Hill to the Park


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BlakeJesus said:


> What a bummer for the Dolphins.


They need to cut him asap. Remove some of the last remnants of our former GM Jeff Ireland. That guy was a true f'in Goof. Traded up for this idiot letting drugs ruin his career. What a waste.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

BlackNRed said:


> They need to cut him asap. Remove some of the last remnants of our former GM Jeff Ireland. That guy was a true f'in Goof. Traded up for this idiot letting drugs ruin his career. What a waste.


Hindsight is 20/20, he's an athletic talent and that's true no matter what. 

I honestly think if he had played this year, he would have looked much better with Suh in the middle. 

The bummer is that I don't totally disagree with the idea of cutting him, even though I still think he has a skillset you can utilize.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dolphins save about $3 million with his suspension, so cutting him wont do anything. May as well keep him and again try to see if they can get anything for him next season.

So tonight the Fins traded down from 47 to 52, and bypassed players at 3 positions of need, and received 2 5th rd picks for the swap with the Eagles. With 52, they took massive DT Jordan Phillips out of Oklahoma. 6'5 330 

They must have a lot of confidence in Dallas Thomas, Jamar Taylor and whoever is expected to be the 3rd starting LB. 

I guess inside LB isnt too much a need now because Koa Misi will not have to worry about o-linemen coming out to block him with Suh and now Phillips in front of him. Dolphins were 24th against the run last season. They've now heavily upgraded the DT's. Pretty obvious now where they felt the weak point of the D was. They got rid of two DT's and brought in the best DT and used a 2nd rd pick on another.

Dolphins have 5 picks tomorrow. 1 4th and 4 5th round picks. Guessing we'll package a couple of the 5th's to try to get another 4th. Guard, CB and LB the most pressing needs.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Cutting him would not be a financial decision. I don't disagree with the idea of keeping him honestly, but that would not the top reason why he would be let go if he was.


----------

